
Ask HN: Anybody using postgres-xl? - ramtatatam
I have recently started using postgres-xl and I&#x27;m quite impressed with it although there is one problem somebody flagged on stack-overflow that makes me worried - the sharded database cannot be replicated to avoid downtime when one of, say, coordinators or data nodes goes down.<p>So I started testing some ideas on using keepalived to elevate live fail-over without much of a downtime and without my intervention at the time of fail-over. The intention is to document it and share back to the community. I am through two weeks of night-testing and now I have hit the wall I cannot find the solution myself.<p>In postgresql the one can bind the process to IP interface. Coordinators and data nodes are just postgresql processes, though they seem to ignore listen_address option. The process itself can be started with extra parameters (-h ip_address) which will result in what I need however postmaster.opts file (which seems to be used by pgxc_ctl to start coordinator) gets overwritten by pgxc_ctl each time coordinator is started (before it&#x27;s started).<p>Does somebody from YC community have some experience with this?
======
ramtatatam
Ok, it seems pgxc_ctl explicitly calls pg_ctl with `-i` option when starting
coordinator. So this for some reason was hardcoded since when postgres is
started with `-i` option then `listen_addresses` is ignored.

------
umairshahid
Try reaching out to the Postgres-XL community at postgres-xl-
general@lists.sourceforge.net

~~~
ramtatatam
In the end I looked into the source (I'm so glad I did this). The `-i` option
was hardcoded within pgxc_ctl coord_command.c file. So I just removed it and
recompiled. This is now binding as expected.

Many thanks!

